# [H] Nethersturm - Die Erwachsenengilde Castellum sucht Member



## Nienye (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind eine Erwachsenengilde die sich noch im Aufbau befindet.
Unser Ziel ist eine nette,gemütliche Gilde für Erwachsene aufzubauen.

Bei uns geht RL immer vor.Unser Interesse liegt hauptsächlich bei kleinen Raids wie Zul und Kara.
Außerdem bei spaßigen Instanzbesuchen.

Wir wollen in einer ruhigen und entspannten Atmosphäre WoW geniessen.

Bei uns gibt es eigentlich keine Vorraussetzungen für eine Aufnahme,außer ein "geistiges Mindestalter"
von 20 Jahren.

Levelbeschränkungen haben wir keine.Wir selber sind alle Lvl 70,spielen aber auch ab und zu unsere Twinks.

Wir spielen aus Spaß am Spiel,wer hoch hinaus möchte ist bei uns nicht richtig.
Wir wollen gerne eine Kara und Zul Stammgruppe auf die Beine stellen mit der wir dann regelmäßig losziehen können.

Wenn ihr also Lust habt,ungezwungen zu spielen,meldet euch IG bei mir,bei Shaleya oder schickt mir eine PM.




Viele Grüße Nienye


P.S.: Hier noch die URL zu unserer Seite http://Castellum.gilde.cx


----------



## Nienye (11. Juli 2008)

Wir suchen immernoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nienye (14. Juli 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nienye (21. Juli 2008)

Wir sind noch auf der Suche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nienye (1. August 2008)

und noch mal hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nienye (14. August 2008)

/Weiterhin auf der Suche nach netten Gelegenheitsspielern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nienye (19. August 2008)

/Weiterhin auf der Suche nach netten Gelegenheitsspielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

